# Dometic Refer / LP while running?



## davec9 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hello all...Does anyone have any advice regarding using my LP for the refer while I'm running? I've heard different claims regarding the safety issues... but?  Also any tune up ideas for the fridge? Mine seems to take quite awhile to cool (I try to always turn it on the evening prior) but it doesn't seem work very well. 
Thanks for the help, DC


----------



## Gary B (Nov 2, 2002)

Dometic Refer / LP while running?

Hi davec9, we run our refer, furnace and hot water heater while we travel, but mke sure we shut them down before refueling, many folks run with them on and others don't. The appliances were designed to be operated either way. Refers can tke up to a day to completely cool down, once it does cool down does it seem to work good? There isn't much you can do to tune them up, if your getting cooling then thats about it, do make sure the refer is level when operating, running them out of level is very  very hard on them and will cause them to fail. Good luck heres a place tp check for more inform. www.rvmobile.com   :approve:


----------



## rv wizard (Nov 3, 2002)

Dometic Refer / LP while running?

Maintainance  is important to keep the refrigerators, furnace and water heaters operating at their peak. If you operate the refrigerator on lp you will need to clean the burner and chimney when it struggles to cool. In very hot weahter you will want fans up the back side to help get rid of the heat. Spiders and other pests can build webs and nests in areas that will affect the operation of these appliances. a very good source of info on the refrigerators is at www.rvmobile.com


----------



## BYGBRI (Nov 20, 2002)

Dometic Refer / LP while running?

Hello Everyone,
I'm new. Let the initiation begin!
I'm not satified with the performance of my frig on LP either.
While parked and level over night camping it gets cold, 40 deg. BUT, if it's windy or after going down the road it warms up, 50-60 deg. do I need a wind deflector? Is this kinda normal? I do know the water heater was constantly re-starting because the pilot blew out.
Help the newbie please. 
Thanks.


----------



## davec9 (Nov 20, 2002)

Dometic Refer / LP while running?

Thanks for the info, the refer does seem to work fine once that it has the time to cool down... have fun!

Regards,
davec9   
84' Revcon


----------

